# Haderslev und Umgebung



## miksel (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand von Euch in der Gegend Von Haderslev (Fjord und Dam) aus? Wie sieht es dort mit Nachtangeln auf Aal aus und was fängt man sonst dort so und wie?

Vielen Dank für euere Tipps


miksel


----------



## miksel (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

war noch niemand von euch in der Gegend?


----------



## fwteufelchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

Hai,

also wir waren im letzten Jahr etwas oberhalb von Haderslev in Knudshoved.
Ich will dich nicht bange machen, aber für uns war das sehr enttäuschend dort. 
Dorsche vom Boot im Belt war gar nix (Boot vom Campingplatz Gl.Aalbo) und nicht nur wir!
Plattfisch oder Aal leider auch nix. Erst nachdem uns ein netter Däne aus der gleichen Ferienhaussiedlung einen Tip gab, konnten wir ein paar Platte überlisten. Übringens gibt es in Haderslev einen gut sortierten Angelladen und die Mitarbeiter sind sehr nett, vielleicht haben die einen Tip für dich.
Allerdings waren wir Ende Juli/Anfang August dort, wohl nicht die beste Zeit, aber trotzdem haben wir noch nie so wenig Fisch gefangen, sind dann an die umliegenden Forellenseen und hatten noch ein wenig Spaß.
Für uns steht fest : Nie wieder Kleiner Belt.
In diesem Jahr gehts nach Langeland, mal sehen ob es da noch ein wenig Fisch gibt.

Gruß Frank

*

*


----------



## Borstenwurm (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

Der Haderslev Fjord soll ja auch ganz gut für Mefos sein !!!#6

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## miksel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

ohje, du machst mir ja Hoffnung. Danke dir trotzdem sehr.
Weißt du die Adresse vom Angelladen?

Wie fang ich am besten eine Mefo???


----------



## Mefojocke (6. August 2008)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

Hi,
Mefo geht am Hejsager Strand, nachts mit schwimmendem Streamer (Nightskater).
Entweder mit der Fliegenrute oder schwimmendem Sbiro.
Der Angelladen liegt direkt in der City von Haderslev und heißt "Go Fishing"....
und da gibts wirklich gute Ratschläge... und Nightskater.
Ansonsten kann man sich tagsüber mit Hornhechten vergnügen....wenn noch welche da sind.
Also viel Glück


----------



## miksel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

Hallo, hier nun mein Bericht vom Urlaub.

Also ich hab im kl Belt garnicht geangelt, es war überall sehr flach. Im P&T Faustrup waren wir 2 x, - nix nur Abzocke
In Haderslev im P&T haben wir sehr gut gefangen, schöne Forellen.
Ansonsten 2 Aale ,6 Hornhechte in Hejlsminde und eine 67 cm Meerforelle beim Aalangeln. Das war total geil, ein herrlicher Fisch (bild Profil)

Gruß Mike


----------



## Wurfgeschoss (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

Hat der Angelladen in Haderslev auch Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer?


----------



## dasloewe (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

meistens nicht, einfach voher mal bei peter anrufen!
sonst flensburg skandinavienpark.

lg aus haderslev


----------



## Flingernborusse (12. März 2013)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

Kann man Ende Mai am Flovt Strand auch Dorsche in der Brandung fangen?


----------



## Flingernborusse (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

So, wir fahren n. Woche und ich wollte nochmal nachfragen wer Erfahrungen am Flovt-Strand hat?

In der Brandung:

Was habt Ihr da so gefangen?

Spinnen:

Ich wollte die Sbirolinomontage auf Mefo versuchen...



Hat jemand Tipps für die Gegend zum Thema:
Wattwürmer
Wurfweiten etc...

Danke vorab#h:vik:


----------



## Flingernborusse (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

Die eigentlich Frage ist:

Geht Flovt Strand nur für Platten? Soll ja überwiegend sandiger Untergrund sein. Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?:m

Danke


----------



## Cocu (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

Den muss ich dann mal wieder hochholen!!



> Geht Flovt Strand nur für Platten?



und ... kannst Du mittlerweile selbst etwas dazu berichten? Uns zwingt der Familienurlaub auch in diese Ecke (Flovt Strand) und zwar Anfang / Mitte Mai, und da möchte man ja schon so langsam mal planen, was alles mitzunehmen ist! 

Mit ner guten Ecke für Platte wäre ich schon ganz zufrieden. :k


----------



## paling (5. April 2015)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

ich wäre auch interessiert,was alles in der Ecke geht fahre Anfang Mai mit 3 Kollegen nach Rade Strand,Danke im voraus|wavey:#6


----------



## renegade1848 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Haderslev und Umgebung*

Moin moin,

komme soeben zurück von einer Woche Flovt Strand. War ausschliesslich auf MeFo und wie's halt so ist, waren die Bedingungen dafür exakt nur am ersten und am letzten Tag gut und da hab ich dann auch meine Forellen gefangen. Lag wohl am zwischenzeitlich ablandigen Wind und einhergehendem Wassertemperaturfall von 7-8 auf 5-6 °C. Verdammte Zicken....

Für MeFo-Angler kann ich Haderslev aber absolut empfehlen, da gibt es unzählige gute Ecken, sowohl an der Küste als auch im Fjordbereich. Einige davon bedürfen aber eines gewissen Fußmarsches, da will man nicht schon in den Neopren-Brocken stecken. Und an den Wochenenden war an den Top-Spots schon gut was los, aber das mag außerhalb der Saison anders aussehen.

Brandungsangler habe ich nur 1x getroffen am Strand neben dem Fähranleger in Arosund. Da gibt's wohl tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite und 'ne Menge Strömung (300g-Bleie nicht vergessen), die hatten da auch auf Watties ein paar Platte gefangen.

Da im Hafen bin ich auch mit einem Bootsangler aus Oldenburg in's Gespräch gekommen, der war allerdings ob der Dorschfänge nicht so begeistert.

Zu empfehlen ist ein Besuch des Angel-Shops in Haderslev (Go Fishing), der Betreiber Peter (Krüger?) spricht ausgezeichnet Deutsch und kennt die Ecke anscheinend wie seine Westentasche.

Tight lines!


----------

